# Gone



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Randy…Sorry to hear about your bad luck with the HF stuff. The only HF power tool I have is a rotary drill I bought years ago as a "one-time" use tool for drilling some 1/2" holes in concrete and it struggled to do that.
I also have some HF wrenches and the hold up good for the limited use they get….
Hope your sander holds up a bit longer for you…
I have been considering buying a 6" belt/disc sander and have been comparing different brands but HF NEVER even made it into the comparison.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Blackie, I don't go into Harbor Freight. Cheap tools always let you down when you need them most. There are too many sources of good tools and life is too short to bother with less.

My plan has always been to save up my money, buy the best tools, and buy them once. My Delta Unisaw has never needed a repair in 40 years of hard use. My Powermatic planer keeps running. I use my Forrest blades for 6 months and send them back to the factory to be re-sharpened. My 6 inch x 81 inch Northtec sander never needs repair and has run for 35 years. My Miketa 4 inch grinder has worked for 45 years. My craftsman table saw needed new bearings after my dad and I used it for 60 years. Well, you get the idea.

Whether it is a car, or washer, or tool I look for one that is well made, as simple as possible, and sensibly designed. In the long run, buying one good tool is cheaper than buying several poor ones. And you will have the joy of using a tool that is pleasant to own and work with when you do a job.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

HF tools are one use and pitch them, in most cases.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes I agree with you all, and thanks Greg but no need to say sorry, I should have known better, this is the last tool in my shop from HF everything else has been replaced with mostly dewalt but all top name brand tools, other tools that I've had bad luck and it's been a learning experience the hard way but I have it all figured out now, Rockwell (crap) Ryobi (crap) skil (crap) these are just a few others that I've not had good luck with but I'd rate Ryobi above the three listed.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Harbor Freight tools, like many Chinese tools you buy, are incomplete or poorly engineered to the point that you expect to complete the manufacture or make design changes when you buy them to make them work for you …. or just work!! The one thing I bought from the is they 18V cordless drill that I have in Az that seem to work pretty good.

I have their dovetail fixture which I did a compete rework on to make it work pretty good where I can depend on it.

The thing is that a lot of brand name tools are made in China and are no where near what they used to be- I will not buy Craftsman power tool any more for that reason.

I'm going to concentrate on Rigid because they are pretty good and they give a lifetime warranty- even on batteries ( so far)

Jim


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

As a product engineer working in consumer products, sourced primarily from Asia, I can build on Jim's comments. Even for inexpensive plastic home items, we see a very big difference in the capabilities and quality between different Chinese factories, and to some degree, the prices they quote to us, the retailer, correlate well with their quality; more quality = higher prices. Quality manufacturing equipment and the engineers, technicians and skilled workers to run it cost money, whether you are in America, Germany or China. These 'better' manufacturers often have very competitive prices, but quality still costs money. In short, no one can produce consistent quality at the prices HF charges for machinery. They need to skimp on design/engineering, materials, process or some combination to sell stuff that cheaply.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I got one from my paw paw that's a couple years old, but besides being a little underpowered it works fine. It's a crapshoot.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I had purchased one of these from Menards some years ago. When I started using it, the belt wouldn't stay on the rollers. So I took the belt off and found one of the rollers was actually cracked almost completely thru.
I went back to menards and they ordered me a new roller, which I never got. After some time, I simply used epoxy to fill in the crack and it has worked ever since. That was about 15 years ago.
The stuff made in China can be good or bad. It seems like all the tool makers have there stuff made there so even if you buy name brand power tools, they may still not be that good.
Look at the table saws for example. They are all made in China or someplace else, but they are all made overseas.
Powermatic is way more than Grizzly, but I wouldn't be surprised if they came out of the same factory.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy,

I am more pro and con on Harbor Freight, but I haven't been putting heavy daily use on my tools. The stuff I have bought from them that I really like is an oscillating palm sander. I have a very old version of the machine you are talking about but it is really basic and maybe less complicated. It is also pre improved Chinese growth and economy. I have a magnesium hand held large belt sander that works pretty well for floors and such( they don't sell t anymore?). Also have a 7" grinder that works well on metal. Did buy air tools for a one time furnace installation in my shop.

Older craftsman tools ( power) were different when they weren't from China.

I think the use factor is important and how deep your pockets go? I have many crappy tools that aren't HF. LOL! But my thinking (may have been/no probably was) flawed when I said "Well I can buy better when I make money selling furniture." yep flawed about making money selling furniture. LOL!

But I think you are right in buying something of better design, and quality, for your future needs.
mnguy is right on. Grizzly actually has production standard codes that they put on the equipment they make. Hey just bought a 22 inch hand plane from Grizzly. Made in India?

Good posting.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry but not surprised by your HF experience. I'm not a fan of HF. Back in the early nineties, I bought a 6"x48" Belt, 9" Disc sander from Craftsman-it was a POS, had to adjust tracking and harder to keep on track. I replaced it with a PM version 10 or so years ago and never regretted it. The PM is sweet in all respects. Best wishes in the future.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

After I had a HF C-clamp break on a student because of a poor casting, I refused to shop there again…. if they can't even sell trustworthy cast-C-clamps, how can anyone trust them with anything?

Like Boxguy said, lifes too short to gamble on tools


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I have owned this same sander for about 5 years. No complaints from me.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Mark, looks like you're one of the lucky ones then and that's the gamble you take, myself I don't like to gamble unless it's something worth gambling for


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been shopping at HF for years and have a few of their tools. My 8" drill press has been wonderful with no issues whatsoever after 4 years. Their F-clamps are just as good as Bessey's so far. I just recently bought a corded planer and that seems to work great, although the first one I bought had an uneven surface but that was quickly discovered and quickly exchanged out. Honestly, if it wasn't for HF's affordability, I wouldn't be in woodworking. It's given me opportunities to continue building up my skill and help save money to get better tools. I now have a Delta contractor saw, a custom router table and lift I built, and a Ryobi Miter saw…o.k. the Ryobi is a cheapo too, but it works great; the 45 degree stops are amazingly accurate…I've heard that was rare. Anyways, I guess it really comes down to understanding what HF is offering that can give you the ability to save up to get the good stuff while still being able to create.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Rayne, I guess it really all boils down to what type of woodworking you are into be it hobbyist or professional, if you're just making small projects, gifts etc… without any extra income then yeah I can understand buying what meets your needs but if you're dealing with the public and customers then you're going to need the best as you can't afford mistakes and or set backs even still the continuous buying tools to replace the broken ones are you really saving money?

You mentioned you have an 8" drill press I too owned one of those, I gave it to my dad as no longer met my needs I needed a floor standing model, and looked at what HF had to offer but I found the 15" floor model the Porter Cable sold from Lowes to be a much better deal plus name brand thus as mentioned HF doesn't always have the best deals, it pays to shop.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree with you mostly. HF is a crapshoot. It's like going to yard sale, a big box store, and a casino all at the same time. Some stuff works, some stuff doesn't. I'm pretty selective about what I buy there. There are some awesome deals there though. For instance, I just bought a link belt there for about 60% cheaper than I could find it elsewhere. Looks to be great quality.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Had that belt for my old craftsman belt driven saw. worked well.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Anything that requires precision, (specifically cutting and measuring) HF is definitely not the place you want to purchase from, that was my thought process when buying the second belt sander as it's only function is to sand it doesn't require precision, but.. I hadn't expected on having two of the same model fail on me either.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Blackie, you seem to now be an evangelist.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what you mean Mark, but I do try to keep an open mind.


----------



## LSJ (Mar 22, 2009)

I am with you guys, I have one of these HF sanders and it worked ok for about a week then it just bogs down. I can put pressure on the lever and it works better but it is hard to hold the stock I am trying to sand. I do not recommend doing it that way it is not safe.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Blackie_,
Yeah, I agree that if you are a professional dealing with customers, I wouldn't shop at HF for power tools. Most of us (someone can correct me if I'm wrong), do this for a hobby, just like making stuff, create gifts, or just want to see what you're capable of. Their hand tools have a lifetime warranty and general supplies tends to be much cheaper than the corresponding Blue and Orange big box stores, especially with coupons. I guess HF is more of a stepping stone for most of us to get into woodworking. Don't get me wrong, some of their stuff are crapshoot and it looks like that belt/disc sander is one of them. I know we all can agree to that. lol.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

"I'm not quite sure what you mean Mark, but I do try to keep an open mind. A review is a review take it for what it's worth. "

I take your review for what it is. And I thank you for taking the time to write it. Your subsequent comments within this thread, though, strike me as those of an evangelist sharing his conversion experience with the town. Just sayin'.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

You know Mark whatever ….


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

First, thank you for the review. My experience with HF has been hit or miss. If I get a dog I just return it. They replace the item no questions asked. For some items HF can't be beat, such as non machine items. I recently purchased a air staple gun with a discount coupon for $12. It never misses a staple or jams, and I have put a load of staples thru it. The key to HF is if you buy something and you don't feel it any good take it back for a refund, they won't give you an argument. But I wouldn't write them off for everything. It's sad it's the way it is, but many of the products we see praised on this forum are now made in China. Many of the brands which were once thought of as quality made in America products are now made in China and everywhere else in the world. 
Ed


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I bought mine just to get the motor off of it. 59.99 with 20% off was cheaper than buying a 3/4HP motor by itself. But I'm under no illusion as to the quality.


----------



## divingfe (Jun 4, 2012)

Like most of you, I've had mixed luck with HF. And, also, like most of you, I've never had a bit of trouble with return or exchange. Let's face it, HF buys up job-lots of tools made by various [usually Chinese] manufacturers and sells them at a profit. Having said that; when we discuss a company like PM, Jet, Delta, PC, etc ; they have their tools made to THEIR specs and THEIR QC, and therefore, bear the full responsibility for the result. What we get from those companies, good or bad, is a DIRECT reflection of those companies desires, in terms of specs and quality, and has little or nothing to do with where or who is actually doing the manufacturing. Now as far as Grizzly is concerned, they are just like the others; their tools are made(mostly in Taiwan), to their specs. Some are of better quality than others, usually varies with the price(naturally!!). But, they stand behind their products 100%, and have excellent customer service to boot. It's just too bad that their showrooms are few and far between.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I've got one of these things. It hasn't broken (yet). But it's largely a pile of crap. It's way underpowered and you can't align anything on it accurately. You have to take apart half of the thing just to change the sanding belt. But it does work (sort of). I'd take it back if you can get something much beefier.


----------

